# MX 3000



## chirochris (Dec 26, 2011)

Just bought this remote control my house...opened box and there is a rattle inside of it...was told this is normal...anyone have this ?..or heard anything about it?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I do not have a MX8000 but if it is anything like the Harmony 880 that I have, the "rattle" is from the motion sensor that turns the screen on when you pick up the remote. If it is considered normal on the MX then it might be something similar.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would not consider a brand new remote "rattling" normal at all ... if it was me I would return it for a non-rattling new remote....it's probably a refurb as many 3000's had issues.... A client of mine gave me his 3000 in 2007 and 3 months later I threw it in the garbage because it had so many problems, not the least of which was it would not hold programming more than a day or two, then downloading the program back into it became a nightmare as in "DOWNLOAD FAILED" AHHHH jeeeez I hated that remote.... I hope you have a much happier experience with yours  ....tell us how it goes...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chirochris said:


> Just bought this remote control my house...opened box and there is a rattle inside of it...was told this is normal...anyone have this ?..or heard anything about it?


When you pick-up the remote does a backlight of some sort come on? If the answer is yes then it is in fact normal. If you go to the Harmony website one of the frequently asked questions is your same issue. Totally normal.


----------



## chirochris (Dec 26, 2011)

didnt get that far yet...putting battery in tonight...but did speak to multiple distributors and urc custom tech support and they all said this is normal..so im good..if not i will be sure to let you know


----------

